# Hello All!



## Yvette_AJM (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi everyone....My name is Yvette, my boyfriend and I have a 7 month old cat....He found him on the side of the road and saved his life..... 
he is such a silly cat....We couldnt decide on a name so we just called him Kitty and it just stuck with him.... I came upon this site and decided to join..

Here he is!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Kitty is very handsome - I love the markings on his legs.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Look how handsome he is! Welcome! He's got coloring almost like my Tea.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome! Kitty is a cutie! So nice of you and your bf to rescue him!

You'll like it here!


----------



## Duchess (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Yvette_AJM (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome...I've never had a cat before so i think this site will be good for me!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella was my first cat (last year) and this is where I came - and stayed.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations on your first kitty, and welcome to the site.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Yvette, and welcome to you and Kitty!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

So nice to hear your bf saved a kitty from the outside world. I like your cats ticked gray coloring too. Hope to see you around the forum Yvette


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitty you got there and glad you rescued him!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and hello, hugs to you! Kitty is a handsome boy.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome, Kitty is adorable. Enjoy your time here.


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

welcome!

very cute kitty


----------



## yyellowstreet (Jan 2, 2008)

Yvette_AJM said:


> he is such a silly cat....We couldnt decide on a name so we just called him Kitty and it just stuck with him.... I came upon this site and decided to join..
> 
> quote]
> 
> when i first got my cat mushroom i used to call her fluffy and kitty because the thought of calling a cat a vegetable just wouldn't stay.. so for awhile we called mushroom kitty and fluffy. but mushroom is now mushroom and welcome to the forum!


----------

